# Gamepad wont corispond with game



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi i got the mtx mototrax game for my pc, and works perfect, however i go to the configeration section to configure my gamepad to work with the game, which i can do but then after saving the new settings and try to use it on the game it doesnt work and all i can use is the keyboard and mouse which defeats the object. My controller is compatible with the computer and operating system as windows automatically installed all necessery drivers and the gampad for the computer, and has worked on previous games. What could be causing this and is there a solution?

If its needed my gamepad is a:

logic3 usb game pad (model: jp260n)

And running on windows 7 ultimate 64 bit


Thanks


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Which game is affected?

Can I also get your system specs?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU (Power supply unit) - not quite necessary...


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, it looks like your gamepad is truly PnP (Plug-n-Play) so it doesn't appear that you could solve this by downloading drivers. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but sometimes pc game makers don't make games compatible with all controllers. You could check the website of the manufacturer of your controller for support. Also you could read the Readme.txt file from your game and it should list the gamepads that are compatible with it. Unfortunately that's all the help that I can provide.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Headpred said:


> Ok, it looks like your gamepad is truly PnP (Plug-n-Play) so it doesn't appear that you could solve this by downloading drivers. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but sometimes pc game makers don't make games compatible with all controllers. You could check the website of the manufacturer of your controller for support. Also you could read the Readme.txt file from your game and it should list the gamepads that are compatible with it. Unfortunately that's all the help that I can provide.


Thats more than enough cheers mate will have to rely on keyboard and mouse which i dot like


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't want to get into personal things but if money is an issue I recommend you purchase a controller from Logitech like the Dual Action. It usually goes from $10-$20 depending on where you purchase it at and works with most every game you come across. The good thing about that is Logitech is always updated their drivers so even if the game doesn't initially work with the controller chances are a future update from logitech will make it so.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

your best bet is to use Xpadder
http://www.xpadder.com/
it's a freeware that simulates keyboard and mouse to the gamepad


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow! Although I am not the person who started this thread I am going to have to thank you! I have not heard of that before! I do have a question about it though, can it also use the sensitivity? What I mean is when you use a keyboard you either push the button or not. With a gamepad you can lightly push the joystick's a.k.a. analogs. Does it recognize the sensitivity of that?

Edit: Went to the website and it is no longer freeware. $9.99


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

here is an older version, but it's for free:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Xpadder.shtml


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

OK! LOL I am actually going to try this out because I have some games not compatible with my logitech and I am going to give it a shot.


----------

